# Where is everyone going this weekend ?



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

Trying to figure out where my last ice outing should be so where is everybody going? Good luck and be safe.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Nimisilla for walleye&#127907;


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

To work on my boat! I might bring a rod and put it in the rod holder just so I feel like I'm fishing!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm with vibe &#128513;


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Sunday,,I'm going to my Grandaughters 6th Birthday Party @ 3:00pm,, Saturday,,I'm going to Milton for Walleye,,in the afternoon!%..Hope they're bitting!! Jersey ramp,,due East.. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Ice on (Feb 23, 2015)

Highlandtown


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

Punderson for trout Sat morning.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

See ya at c-6 dustin.sat mornin.i should have my limit of eyes by noon.&#128512;


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Brady Lake after work today. Rest of weekend is still up in the air.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Vibe, I think I'm going to try the north end. Last one to limit out buys the beer


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Lol deal dustin


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2015)

fished nimi for years never knew there were walleye in there, fished daylight till dark and only got two. gonna give it another shot sat.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Just wondering if anyonecould give me some info.I fish out of ç6 am trying for eyes.what water depth or lures to try?don't want your hotspot just a few tips 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

The key to the eyes is not to fish for them.but to fish for other species.thats how u get em.&#128516;


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Troyer,,@ Milton,,we are working 12'-16' & that's at 3pm until dark,,using Blade Baits-vibE's/Sonars,,if you are any earlier in the day,,try 15'-19'.. Good luck!! The season is winding down guys..Get 'em while the ice is good!! I'll be at Milton tomorrow,,HOPE they see my stuff!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Nimi... 7 more hours and I'll be slammin slabs... hopefully


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

Nimi this afternoon. Red Eskimo hub. South Christman ramp area .


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Headed out in a few to either west branch or Milton. Fishing erie for the first time, a few weeks ago, kinda ruined inland ice for me!!!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Whjr... can you post your results? I've never fished wb


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Whjr... can you post your results? I've never fished wb


Ended up going to mosquito instead! I do plan on hitting west branch though, either this year or next for sure!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I, m going to try w branch this week in late afternoon with time change I can fish till dark around 8 pm. Have to hit it before the ice goes crappy. Have to use up today's minnows.


----------

